# Hanger Bearing Q:



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

My driveshaft hanger bearing is bad and needs to be replaced. will i be able to get away with purchasing JUST the bearing itself? meaning there is no rubber donut hugged around it, just actual bearing. i mean its $150 vs $15.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol ..(in a funny accent)...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Do the whole thing! Mine recently was bad and the rubber seperated, I didn't think there was an option to replace just the bearing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

tu ..i am drunl and could not get it out..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ lol
replace the whole carrier brg assy


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------

